# كتاب عن شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

كتاب عن شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي



نبذه عنه 

مقدمة في مبادئ ميكانيكا الموائع وبعدها شرح عن   شبكات   المياه  والمجاري

نوع ملف الكتاب pdf 
حجم الملف 2.26 ميجا بايت


Download File​


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## اسحاق عمان (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## زنوبتي (27 مارس 2011)

اللة يوفقكم


----------



## زنوبتي (27 مارس 2011)

من فضلكم اريد المساعده
في موضوع محطة الفسفور والنتروجين كيف تعمل وياريت شرح مفصل عنها
هذا وجزاكم الله جزاء المحسنين


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

good luck


----------



## Ahmad Okour (28 مارس 2011)

الرابط لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يعمل


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## a.najeeb (31 مارس 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## م.بيتر (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير 

لكن رابط التحميل يطلع ليه موقع العاب . . نرجو الافادة عاجلا


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## saadakh (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك واثابك على هذا العمل وشكرا


----------



## saadakh (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل وشكرا


----------



## mohamed_sabah2000 (5 أبريل 2011)

اود الاستفاده من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

*اللة يوفقكم*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*​


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Eng mhmd (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا​


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## pesocom (19 أبريل 2011)

ممتاز ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​​*​


----------



## hussain alwan (23 أبريل 2011)

موضوع متميز


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*


----------



## abouelnaga (25 أبريل 2011)

استشارة فنية
ماهى الممسحة المستخدمة فى تنظيف انابيب الصرف الصحى والمربوطة بكرة خشبية للاستلام الابتدائى للمشروع
وما شكلها واين تباع ولكم حزيل الشكر تحياتى


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

i don't know,, good luck


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي
كيف يتم عمل material submittal for plumbing valves


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

read the help


----------



## gates (29 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## Hythamaga (11 مايو 2011)

بــــــــــــارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير و رزقك الفردوس الأعلى 

هذا كل ما استحضرته في ذهني من أدعية و الباقي سيكون في ظهر الغيب بإذن الل


----------



## حمدى ابو اسماعيل (17 مايو 2011)

فين الملف


----------



## ameeno (18 مايو 2011)

شكر الله لك


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

العفو


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 يونيو 2011)

كيف يتم حساب الfriction loss لل ppr pipes&valves&fittings


----------



## gates (17 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## أسامة العمودي (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بس الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء التأكد من الرابط و فعلا انا محتاج لهذا الملف خاصه في الجزء المتعلق عن شبكات المياه


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور*

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل واتمنى اصلاح الرابط في اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## ر.م علي (29 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ديار العراقي (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (25 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## magdy2006 (28 يوليو 2011)

شكراا على الكتاب وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## samirgad (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله لك واكرمك


----------



## Esam Najjar (9 يونيو 2014)

جزيت خيراً ... لكن الرابط لا يعمل لدي ...!!!


----------

